# Trying to find



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Talponciau game fair...Her pet name is Gemma and she is a 13.2 hh bright bay mare 15/16 yrs old Belived to have been purchased by a Dawn Jarvis....I owned Gemma for 5 yrs and would love to know how she is and if she is for sale...Does anyone know this pony / person...Thanks


----------

